

Clever screenshot app turns your desktop into Photoshop layers - bprater
http://layersapp.com/

======
yan
This is actually brilliant. Is wrapping a web rendering engine and exporting
the web page as a PSD file the next step?

~~~
picnichouse
I agree - not a lot of utility in this (for me at least), but I'd pay $100 for
something that did this for webpages.

~~~
tholder
is the ScreenGrab! Firefox extension no good?

~~~
showerst
The difference between this and various screen shot addons is that it outputs
each piece as a photoshop layer, so they can be easily hidden/moved around.

If you take a screen shot then load it into photoshop and move around a
window, you'll get a big white box where the window was, because the
screenshot app didn't record any information 'underneath' the window.

------
river_styx
This is cool and all, but what's the utility? You can already isolate
individual windows and arbitrary screen regions with the built-in OS X
screenshot grabber.

~~~
m_eiman
Agreed. While I can see that it's a clever thing and nicely done, I can't
think of anyone who routinely needs to screenshot all (or at least multiple)
windows at once but separately.

Someone who saves a ton of time using this, please tell us what you're using
it for!

~~~
ja2ke
As someone who does a lot of UI mockups, something like this would be
extremely handy. As someone else pointed out, if this saved me an hour of my
life, it would pay for itself. If it saved me two hours, it would be saving me
money. And an hour of set-up time occupied by taking and assembling selected
separate shots of various tool palettes, settings windows, and main editor
screens, for instance, would not be out of the question.

It's the "one fell swoop" aspect that is appealing. Just being able to open
every possible window in an app and then hit "capture this to Photoshop" when
starting on a UI clean-up pass mockup, or for creating a master document of
all windows when taking a desktop app from 1st pass programmer art to shipping
resources, and sorting them into Photoshop layers and folders, would skip a
lot of currently requisite document setup/prep time.

The suggestion to use this to more quickly build manuals and tutorials is also
spot on. Grabbing the current state of all windows in an app at "step 3" of a
tutorial, and then being able to nudge them around to best facilitate the
required tutorial/manual text, without having to manually capture all elements
separately, is pretty sweet.

------
pclark
very clever.

Now give me an example of this being useful?

~~~
fhars
You're right. A true hacker never writes user documentation for his software,
so this is definitely not hacker news. (Ignore this comment if you only ever
use MDI applications).

Edit: My bad, MDI interface is as stupid as LCD display.

------
icey
It's pretty cool, but I'm not sold on it being $15 of cool.

~~~
riklomas
If it saves someone only an hour of their time, then surely it would be worth
the $15 price tag?

~~~
icey
Hmm, I suppose that's a pretty good point. I would have a hard time justifying
the purchase unless I were in a position where I regularly took screenshots of
my desktop and needed to move windows around as separate layers on a regular
basis.

------
jupiter
Many comments, not a misleading tile - must be interesting for quite some
folks.

------
slavingia
It's clever but what's really the point?

